# Mein neuer Barbenrekord



## ssnake14 (9. Juni 2013)

Fangbericht vom 25.05.2013

Hallo Heute war wieder mal ein Tag so wie viele am Donaukanal , doch ich sollte mich Täuschen.

Anfangs Erfreute ich mich Über eine Forelle und einer Rußnase.
Ich Fischte mit 2 Feederuten , 120 gr Wg und 100 gr Blei an der Seitenarmmontage , als Köder dienten Maden .







Doch es kam alles anders , nach den nächsten Biss , den ich Anschlug dachte ich im Hinterkopf - ok wieder eine Forelle oder Rußnase .
Der Biss war nicht anders als bei den letzten Fischen auch .

Nach dem ich Anschlug dachte ich zuerst - Mist das Blei Hängt in den Steinen fest , Ok mit einigen hin und her Löste sich der Hänger , dann kam das nächste Problem - ich dachte ich hatte einen Großen Ast oder sonstiges Gehakt .
Die Rute Bog sich Krumm und der Ast Gleitete Stromabwärts , wieder dachete ich - Mist gleich hab ich wieder ein Vorfach weniger .

Doch dann Erwachte Plötzlich am anderen Ende der Schnur etwas zum Leben , anfangs dachte ich noch , ich hätte eine Rusnase oder etwas anderes irgendwo seitlich Gehakt , doch der Wiederstand wurde immer Stärker .

Immerhin Fischte ich nur mit 25 er Hauptschnur , aber dafür mit 0,30 Vorfach , Kleinen Karpfenhaken mit 5 Maden Beködert.
Also übte ich ein wenig mehr Druck aus , dieser Druck nahm mir gleich mal wieder 20 - 30 Meter Schnur von der Rolle , dieses Spiel Wiederhohlte sich einige male , Langsam Hinaufdrillen und gleich danach ging es wieder Stromabwärts, und die Bremse Kreischte .
Langsam Fragte ich mich was das sein konnte , Mittlerer Wels , Schöner Karpfen oder sonnst was ????

Nach gefühlten Stunden , die Höchstens 15 Minuten waren , spürte ich es schon in meinen rechten Arm , dazu hatte ich noch das Pech - das genau dann ein Großes Schiff vorbei fuhr - somit alle Alarmglocken eingeschaltet und die Schnur schön auf Spannung gehalten .
Die Leute auf den Schiff , schauten zu mir , und dachten sicher he he der hatt einen Hänger .

Einige Minuten Vergingen , und endlich war der Fisch in Ufernähe , noch immer hatte ich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung um was es sich handelte , ca 2 Meter von meiner Rutenspitze wollte er sich noch immer nicht zeigen , und saß am Grund fest als ob ihm alles egal wäre .
Doch er wurde Schwächer , und endlich gab er auf , als ich ihn sah , wurden meine Glieder Steif .
Es Zeigte sich für mich gesehen eine Monsterbarbe .

Nun ja ich Denke viele werden das selbst kennen , wenn mann einen wirklich Kapitalen Fisch dann das erste mal an der Oberfläche sieht : O Gott jetzt nur nichts Falsch machen , und ihn Verlieren - Sitz der Haken eh ??? usw.
Das Glück war an meiner Seite , somit konnte ich einen vielleicht für mich gesehenen Lebens Fisch Landen .

80,5 cm und über 5 Kilo Schwer.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Hi Manfred!
Ein absoluter Traumfisch und dann auch noch so schön in Szene gesetzt!

Petri Heil #6


----------



## Criss81 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri, sehr schöne Barbe nächste mal wird mal richtig gelächelt auf dem foto


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri, geiles teil. Das macht fun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri Heil - Sternstunde eines Anglers!


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Sehr schön! Petri Heil!


----------



## ssnake14 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Herzlichen Dank für die Petris#h


----------



## dieteraalland (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

auch von mir ein petri heil , zu dieser schönen barbe :m


----------



## Christian1987S (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri Heil, sehr schön.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Glückwunsch, Klasse Fisch!


----------



## grubenreiner (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Absolute Traumbarbe! Da krieg ich ganz feuchte Hände ....

Glückwunsch, toller Fisch, tolle Fotos.
Und ohne das ganze in Richtung C&R ziehen zu wollen, schön dass sie wieder schwimmen durfte...


----------



## Slick (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri zur Barbe

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Barben bis 60 cm,aber was für eine Power die hatten,Hammer.

Kann mir schon vorstellen was du durchgemacht hast bei einer 80iger Barbe.

Grüße


----------



## ssnake14 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Hallo Danke , was mir immer wieder Auffällt ist , das ca ab 70 cm , die Hochrückigkeit und das Gewicht alle par Zentimeter enorm ansteigt .


----------



## Sîrk (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

was für ein Monster. traumfisch. petri heil!


----------



## lukassohn (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri, wunderschönes Tier..... hatte auch eine mal(siehe Profilbild) die hatte 6,8kg!! megageilen Drill liefern diese Fische


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri Heil zur Barbe  bei uns sieht man die großen in der Alz aber gefangen werden die großen soweit ich weiß garnicht


----------



## saec (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Petri,
Fantastische Bilder !
Danke dafür !
Gruss


----------



## Stappo88 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Dickes petri von mir!!


----------



## sasa (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*

Super Fisch,
toll das er weiter schwimmen durfte!

petri


----------



## ssnake14 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Barbenrekord*



sasa schrieb:


> Super Fisch,
> toll das er weiter schwimmen durfte!
> 
> petri



Hallo Danke , der Fisch war auch ein Beifang in der Schonzeit , obwohl er sicher schon Abgelaicht hatte .

Allerdings Barben werden sowiso nie mitgenommen !!!!


----------

